# Mit wievielen Jahren seid ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?



## RyzA (10. September 2015)

Nabend!


Damit meine ich nicht nur eure eigenen PCs sondern vielleicht auch eure Erfahrungen bei Freunden.  Ich konnte mir in der Jugendzeit leider keine eigenen PC leisten und da habe ich bei Freunden gezockt.
U.a. 386 Dx 33 oder 486 DX 2 -66 bzw 100. Da drauf liefen Spiele wie Doom, Syndicate, Ultima oder Wing Commander.
Zur der Zeit wurden die PC durch VGA bzw SVGA GRafikkarten erst richtig interessant. Und durch CD-Roms.
Vorher hatte auch in der Schule schon Kontakt zu 286´er das war noch alles mit DOS und die  GRafik naja, monochrom. Entweder grün oder orange. Später EGA und CGA. Jeder C-64 hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt bessere GRafik.
Also bei mir war die erste PC Erfahrung so mit 11-12 Jahren. Davor C-64 und andere Computer/Videospiele.


----------



## Kinguin (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

Schnell erzählt bei mir :
Mit ca 12 Jahren,also als Teenager, war mein erster Kontakt mit PC Gaming,aber am PC meines Dads. 
Der PC war damals neu (Dual Core und eine GT 7600,also nicht so alt) und das war während des Genwechsels (360/PS3/Wii).
Die Konsolen sagten mir da nicht so zu,und ich wollte einfach mal was Neues ausprobieren. ^^
Darunter waren dann so Spiele wie zB Warcraft 3,Diablo 2,Baldurs Gate oder StarWars Kotor. Mit ca 15 so kaufte ich mir dann mit meinem gesparten/erarbeiteten Geld meinen eigenen PC.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

Bau doch noch eine Umfrage ein, dann wird es übersichtlicher  

BTT: Mit 10-12 habe ich angefangen am PC herumzubasteln und da fing es auch an mit der Begeisterung für die Hardware.  Aber vorher hatten meine Eltern noch einen kleinen PC der nur für den Vorgänger des Online Bankings genutzt wurde, mehr konnte man damit nicht machen, ich habe aber gerne daran herumgespielt.


----------



## nudelhaus (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

~8, damals mit einem p3 450mhz,128mb ram und einer rage2 8mb grafikkarte.

mein erstes spiel war c&c 1


----------



## Oromis16 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

also mit fünf sicher schon.. ...an einem Pentium 1 100Mhz... ...den hatte ich bis zehn.. ...und der war als ich fünf war schon alt  (USB? Was ist das? Kann man daran knabbern?  Das Ding hatte mit der Hauptplatte so viel Speicher wie meine Grafikkarte VRam


----------



## Replikator84 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

mit ca 13^^ p90, mit 12 mb ram und ner 2mb grafikkarte, ca 150 mb hdd und windows 3.1 das waren zeiten  herrlich


----------



## Malkolm (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

Ich war zumindest schon so alt, dass ich seit und seid auseinanderhalten konnte


----------



## shootme55 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

Erster PC war ein Pentium 133 mit ATI mach64 und 16MB Ram im zarten Alter von 12. War der "Familien-PC". Wenn ich da eine Schraube gelöst hätte wäre ich gelyncht worden. Mein erster eigener PC zum zocken und Videos konvertieren war ein selbst zusammengeschraubter (mein erster selbst geschraubter) 1400er Thunderbird. Da war ich 16. Oh mein Gott bin ich alt


----------



## tsd560ti (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

Mein erstes Spiel am PC (C2D-E6300+7650GS) dürfte Cars oder 18 Wheels of Steel sein, das hatte ich dann irgendwann zwischen 5 und 8 gespielt. 
Danach wurde dann erstmal die Wii interessant bis ein Kumpel mir auf seinem neuen Aldirechner NfS gezeigt hat.





Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich war zumindest schon so alt, dass ich seit und seid auseinanderhalten konnte



Gut dass du es sagst, fällt auf Anhieb nicht auf


----------



## Malkolm (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Gut dass du es sagst, fällt auf Anhieb nicht auf



Was aber eher an dir als an dem Titel liegt


----------



## TheRev90 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

Mit 6 oder 7 Jahren, meine älteste Schwester hatte einen PC mit Windows 95 und da hab ich immer Caesar II gespielt


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

Den allerersten PC hab ich damals von meinen Eltern geschenkt bekommen. Das war ein 486DX/33Mhz, war schweineteuer seinerzeit.
Keine Ahnung wie die restlichen Daten waren das ist schon zulange her, aber ich habe damals Adventures von Sierra geliebt ala Space Quest und Police Quest etc.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (11. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

Auch mit 9 oder 10 am PC von meinem Vater, das war damals ein Pentium IV mit 2,2 GHz und Windows XP. Aus der Recherche des Wikipedia-Artikels vermute ich, dass das ne "Northwood" CPU gewesen ist, jedenfalls haut das zeitlich und leistungsmäßig hin.
Darauf wurden dann die ersten Need for Speed Rennen gefahren und Prince of Persia 3D (das Remake von 1999) war da auch drauf 

Der Pentium ist dann 2007 oder 2008 gegen einen Athlon 64 X2 6000+ ersetzt worden. Mann war das damals ein Leistungssprung von 1x 2,2 auf 2x 3,1 GHz


----------



## HisN (11. September 2015)

*AW: Mit wievielen Jahren seit ihr das erste mal mit einen PC in Kontakt gekommen?*

Mit 20 etwa meinen ersten eigenen 286SX16
Echte 16Mhz. Hat einen Amiga 2000 abgelöst, der den C64er abgelöst hatte, der den ZX81 beerbte.


----------



## taks (11. September 2015)

Mit drei oder vier Jahren war ich mit Paint am rumkritzeln. 
Mit spielen habe ich etwas später, etwa 1996/1997 angefangen mit Tomb Raider, Monstertruck Madness und Grand Prix 2 
Wobei Tomb Raider noch auf Diskette war ^^

Mein Vorteil war, dass die Softwarefirma meines Vaters in unserem Haus einquartiert war. Da hatte es massenhaft PCs


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. September 2015)

Bei mir war´s ca. 1992 mit dem 386er aus Stiefvaters Büro. Da habe ich oft Lemming drauf gespielt (und nebenbei was über DOS gelernt).


----------



## Körschgen (11. September 2015)

Hm, war bei mir auch ca mit 6/7.
C64 bei meinen Cousins zähl ich mal nicht.
Mein Vater hat recht früh die ausrangierten Möhren von der Arbeit angeschleppt.
Ab da ging es recht schnell das immer was neueres dazukam.
Und jetzt hab ich mehr Ram in der Kiste als meine ersten 3 Rechner Speicherplatz kombiniert, und 64 mal mehr Speicherplatz in der Hosentasche als meine ersten zwei großen festplatten...


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

Mit 5 (1993) am 286er meiner Eltern. Durfte so tolle Sachen wie Winter Games oder Pacman spielen.
Bei Duke Nukem 1/2 der Gods durfte ich am Anfang nur zuschauen...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2015)

Oje... 
Ich kam mit 10 in der Schule dann erst mit den alten Am2 Athlon Kisten in Berührung, mein erstes Computerspiel war dann wohl auf dem Lappi meiner jüngeren Schwester ein Pferde Spiel. Danach habe ich auf meinem eigenem PC ( Fujitsu Siemens) hab ich ein Mottoradspiel gespielt und Manager von einem Kreuzfahrtschiff


----------



## eintest (20. September 2015)

in "Kontakt": so früh dass ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann, es existieren aber Bilder...
Benutzung: ca. 4 Jahre, (2002), ich war immer im Internet auf so Kinderseiten unterwegs, tippen konnte ich schon 
Erste Basteleien: ca. 9 Jahre, damals habe ich alte Festplatten mit 40GB zusammengeklaubt und in meinen eigenen Tower eingebaut 
Erstes Programm: ca. 12 Jahre

Viele Grüße


----------



## iGameKudan (22. September 2015)

Zu früh... 

Meine ersten Zeilen habe ich auf einem 486er unter Windows 3.11 geschrieben... Meinen ersten eigenen Rechner hatte ich ohne Witz schon mit 5 oder 6 Jahren (2002/03) direkt nach der Einschulung - damals aber noch für Lernspiele und solche Sachen wie Hugo oder Pinballspiele. 

Danach gabs irgendwann den alten Laptop von meiner Mutter mit einem Pentium III Mobile und 600MHz, da gingen dann solche Sachen wie Siedler IV oder Anno 1602 los. Mit 12 gab es dann meinen ersten "richtigen" Rechner zum Spielen. War ein Athlon XP 2400+ mit 1GB RAM, zunächst einer GeForce 4 440MMX, danach einer GeForce FX5200 128MB (war ein Fehler... ) und dies auf einem A7N8X-X. War irgendwie so eine Targa-Kiste... Hier haben dann auch so meine ersten selbstständigen Basteleien angefangen. 

Mitte 2013 wurde mir die Kiste dann zu langsam (u.A., weil ich Weihnachten 2012 einen 21.5" FullHD-Bildschirm geschenkt bekommen hatte (meine Ilyama-Röhre hatte BIldfehler gemacht...), eine FX5200 da nur Diashows produziert hat und meine damaligen Spiele wie Anno 1701 auf dem Rechner eh schon reichlich beschissen liefen) und wurde durch einen Athlon 64 X2 4200+, 2GB DDR1-400MHz-RAM und eine GeForce 7600GT PCI-E auf einem ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe ersetzt. Das war mein erster Eigenbaurechner mit 14 Jahren. Da konnte ich echt mit angeben.


----------



## Aldrearic (23. September 2015)

94 ungefähr. Als ich 7 war stellte mein Vater ein 286er auf den Tisch ins Wohnzimmer. Er beschwerte sich, dass man das Ding zu 2t heben musste. Einmal den Pc selber, dann noch den Monitor dazu. Wie die Spezifikationen von dem waren weis ich nicht mehr.
Ich hab dabei auch DOS Befehle gelernt. Glaub Windows 2.0 war installiert. Freude hatte er keine, als ich ihn habe abstürzen lassen. Er hatte ihn dann verkauft. Mit 9 gab es einen 486er mit Windows 3.11 for Workgroups. Ich sass damals lange for der Kiste und hab zugeschaut, wie der etwas von 5 Zoll Disketten installierte. Mein Vater hatte Damals Schränke voll von denen im Keller.  Es war aber auch bei den kleinen 3,5 Zoll Disketten ein schönes Gefühl, wenn auf dem Monitor steht, Diskette 20 von 20. 
Mit 11 haben ich und mein Vater einen PC zusammengebastelt. Pentium mit 33mhz CPU, 640mb Festplatte, Gefore 4 MX440 und windows 95. Das waren noch herrliche Zeiten. 
Mit 13 habe ich angefangen für Freunde von meinem Vater PCs zu reparieren, Basteln usw. Hatte einige PCs in den letzten Jahren, Pentium und AMD Athlon. Bauteile habe ich in den Jahren einige abgeschossen, vorallem Grafikkarten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

Gezockt wurde an den Daddelkisten in den Spül ähh Spielhöllen mit 16 / 17 Jahren. Einen ersten Kontakt mit dem PC gab es mit 30 Jahren. Danach wurde für gute 6 Jahre das Zeugs aus der Erinnerung gelöscht und erst  mit fast 37 Jahren kam mein 1. PC ins Haus


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. September 2015)

Meinen ersten PC hatte ich mit 13 Jahren von meinem Vater bekommen, (für die Schule). Es war ein 486er mit Windows 3.11 auf dem ich meine ersten Spiele gespielt habe, Wolfenstein 3D und das erste Doom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

Wenn ein Taschenrechner auch zählt dann hätte ich auch in der Schulzeit einen " PC " gehabt .


----------



## MH258 (25. September 2015)

mit 5 oder so..


----------



## DaXXes (6. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ein Taschenrechner auch zählt dann hätte ich auch in der Schulzeit einen " PC " gehabt .



Wenn ein Game Boy auch gilt, hatte ich in der Schule auch einen 

Ansonsten glaub mit 6 oder 7. War irgend ne Kiste meines Vaters mit Windows 95 oder 98, genau weiß ich es nicht mehr. 
Hab darauf oft das Grand Prix Circuit Autorennen gespielt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Oktober 2015)

Das war so 1992 oder 1991, also mit 11 oder 12, mit nem alten 286 aus dem Büro vor meinem Vater.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Oktober 2015)

Sechs oder so!


----------



## KeBeNe (6. Oktober 2015)

Mit 12, einen KC-85, ein DDR Selbstbau "PC", dann C64, diverse Robotron-Rechner gefolgt vom ersten 286er usw...


----------



## seventyseven (6. Oktober 2015)

1999 mit Fallout  Da muss ich so 6 oder fast 7 gewesen sein.


----------



## joyraider (6. Oktober 2015)

Mein erster Rechner habe ich Weihnachten 93 bekommen , war damals grad 7 Jahre alt es war ein AMD Am486DX2 davor hatte ich ne C64


----------



## pedi (6. Oktober 2015)

ich war 52 oder 53 als ich das erstemal einen pc eingeschaltet habe.
hatte soviel ahnung davon wie ein nilpferd vom synchronschwimmen.war damals eine gebrauchte kist,mit einem röhrenmonitor.
keine ahnung welche technik da damals verbaut war.
ich weiss nur noch, dass mich der verkäufer mit einem nur halb funktionierenden pc hat sitzen lassen.
hatte aber damals auch schon kumpels die sich damit auskannten. haben mir bis heute ,mit 64, den spass am pc gerettet.


----------



## repe (6. Oktober 2015)

...so mit 8 oder 9 in muttis büro. dürft ein  2/86 er gewesen sein, ist das möglich?....mit win 3.1 (1989/90)


----------

